# DIY Worm Keeper



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

So since ive been contemplating on getting blackworms, i might as well make a place for them to live in. this costed me 10min of my time.

Supplies:
-2 plastic containers (i used country crocks butter container)
-a rubberband
-COARSE cloth...

so what i did was take one of the containers and made a hole leaving ~1/4 inch of the edge. then i covered the hole with the cloth. then secure the cloth with the rubberband. pull the cloth tight!! insert the ready made container with the strainer to the other container, and ENJOY!!! 

gonna test once i get my worms.. pretty sure it will work tho.


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

they will get underneath.. 

you would be better off leaving them in a small tray... and use this strain and rinse them.. then put them back in tray 
with clean water..

were you planning on leaving them in this tub?


----------



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

yes ^_^'


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

will keep this in mind, cause i'm contemplating buying a culture myself!


----------



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

JUST GOT MY WORMS TODAY!!  but some of them are trying to climb out of the container. is that normal??


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

it depends.. did you get them from Aquatic Foods/California Blackworms?

how big are they.. the size i normal get are about an 1" - 1.25".. mine have never got out.. 

my friend got some from Aquatic foods.. and he said they were HUGE>. and were always trying to get out..


----------



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

i got them at a local fish store. and yes, they are about 1". still worried they're gonna climb out tho.they're not in ONE clump either. they're like seperating. and that's a dime btw.


----------



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

i got them at a local fish store. and yes, they are about 1". still worried they're gonna climb out tho.they're not in ONE clump either. they're like seperating. and that's a dime btw.


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

that is the size i get.. 

http://www.aquaticfoods.com/blackwormcare.html

i have them in a worm keeper.. i have never had any climb out.. but it does happen.. put a try underneth incase they get get out.. if not. they get all over your fridge.. 

oh wait.. are your in the fridge? or room temp


----------



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

room temp. behind my tank. im going to try to farm them so i dont have to buy anymore food.


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

oh.. well, then i don't know.. the warm temps do increase their metabolism.. i prefer to BW once a week.. for my discus.. but i throw a few strands for my bettas


----------



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

i wish my betta would eat anything other than CBW but he refuses both pellets and flakes. -.-'


----------



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

and what i meant by trying to get out was this:


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

ooh that.. yea.. i think they would dry out.. if with out being close to the water.. so probably not an issue.. if you saw them up the surface or out of the container.. then worry.. those are still small worms


----------



## g3omanser (Dec 31, 2008)

PHEW. im so relieved that they're okay now. thanks for your help


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Apparently they crawl out when there's a lack of oxygen in the water. You might want to look at dropping an airstone in. Also you'll need to do a couple of water changes a week otherwise they'll start dying off. 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=10047&d=1254923772

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=10048&d=1254923788

Here's a picture of an awesome blackworm set-up (this is similar to what I plan to do). Mine like living on the filter moss I put in.


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

i rinse them/water change the worm keeper everyday.. imho, twice a week is not enough.. its a great food source!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I just said twice a week to be conservative as some people might not bother since they're just worms and not fish. I do a 50% water change every second day on mine and rinse them well in old tank water prior to feeding.

I plucked some huge ones out the other day. One of my betta juveniles is always swimming around with half a blackworm poking out of its mouth after feeding :shake:

*Edit:* Forgot to mention mine are living in a two and a half gallon tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuww!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha my wild bettas don't think so. As soon as you get them out, their colours intensify and it's like a pirahna feeding frenzy. Poor worms. 

However, my DIY worm keeper is doing heaps better since I added a small internal filter to oxygenate the water. The smell vanished and my worms stopped looking like they were trying to crawl out all the time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The fish are thinking, yummy! lol


----------

